# my boyfriend has criminal convictions, what does this mean for our future?



## LB25 (17 Aug 2011)

Forgive me for not knowing the proper names for these offences etc, I'm not quite sure. My boyfriend has been to court 3 times. All three were for being drunk in public and disorderly conduct in a public place and one was for failure to comply with the Gardai. One of them also included finding a very small piece of spamspamspam in his possession. He was charged small enough fines for each time.
These were some time ago, but I am worried they will seriously affect his job prospects. He is in college at the moment, but what will happen when he starts looking for work next year? I know for one thing that he tried to do volunteering and didn't pass the Garda clearance.


----------



## jhegarty (17 Aug 2011)

Was he convicted , or given the probation act ?


----------



## serotoninsid (17 Aug 2011)

NZ/AUS/CAN/US visa's would be a problem - if he ever planned on moving.  That's likely - but not cast in stone.

Other than jobs that actually require Garda Clearance, then it shouldn't make all too much difference.  With that in mind, there are not so many of these relative to the overall jobs pool. Of course, if he is working or plans to work in a specific area where G. Clearance is required, then I guess this may have a big impact on his future plans n' aspirations.....


----------



## LB25 (17 Aug 2011)

I think he was convicted for the last one anyway at least, as in he has a criminal record. He is studying engineering. We have no plans to move yet, but it could be an option if can't fine work, esp to US. Its a bit of a catch-22 if he can't find work here and he couldn't get a visa to move. I'm annoyed he didn't tell me sooner!


----------



## PaddyBloggit (17 Aug 2011)

A criminal conviction will refuse him entry into the US.


----------



## Jim2007 (18 Aug 2011)

LB25 said:


> Its a bit of a catch-22 if he can't find work here and he couldn't get a visa to move. I'm annoyed he didn't tell me sooner!



Well here in Switzerland I can tell you that someone with a conviction will be unable to work for:

Banks
Insurance Companies
Other financial institutions

In addition if your are a foreigner, a certificate of good character is usually required to:

Rent an apartment
Sign HP agreements
Even getting a mobile phone contract could be an issue

Good luck,

Jim


----------



## RonanC (18 Aug 2011)

PaddyBloggit said:


> A criminal conviction will refuse him entry into the US.



Certain convictions will see entry being refused. 

[broken link removed]


----------



## PaddyBloggit (18 Aug 2011)

ouch ..... it will still hurt trying to make the case to be allowed in.


----------



## Thirsty (18 Aug 2011)

Keeping in mind that past behaviour is a guide to future performance, I think if you were my daughter I'd suggest there are plenty more fish in the sea.


----------



## csirl (18 Aug 2011)

A lot of employers wont employ someone with a chequered past - particularly a drugs conviction. In the current climate, where its an employers market, those with convictions are at a major disadvantage.

Apart from the employment situation, the 3 drink and disorderlies suggest he has a problem with drink and become aggressive when he drinks - to have 3 convictions at his young age shows that its  a serious problem - do you really want to spend your life dealing with this type of behaviour? If you were my daughter I'd even be concerned re: your safety as he clearly cant control himself when drinking.


----------



## JoeB (18 Aug 2011)

That's a little harsh. The offences are pretty minor, especially the spamspamspam one.

I think it would be quite hard to go through college in this country, and not be exposed to alcohol and spamspamspam. spamspamspam in very minor in my view, and it's only a historical accident that resulted in its banning, it wasn't banned for any objective reason. If this was a Dutch forum then this issue could not arise, so it's a geographical accident.

The drunk and disorderly can happen to anyone. Once drunk you have far less control. He may need to stop drinking if blackouts and loss of control are a problem for him... I know many people who have had to do that.


----------



## colm5 (19 Aug 2011)

JoeBallantin said:


> The drunk and disorderly can happen to anyone. Once drunk you have far less control. He may need to stop drinking if blackouts and loss of control are a problem for him... I know many people who have had to do that.


 
3 times?
I went to college here, and have a clean record. This is no excuse.

Chances of ever getting into or working for a US company anywhere are seriously curtailed! They do indept checks on people, and I have witnesses people in gainful employment being terminated on some random morning trying to get through a badge access door due to background check search results.

Cut your losses now would be my call.


----------



## SarahMc (19 Aug 2011)

He will find it difficult, if not impossible to work in the public sector.

I know you asked about job prospects, but he will also never be able to volunteer coach any children's sports teams or be involved with children or youth clubs, help out with your children's school etc.  
Those 3 convictions will cast a long shadow.


----------



## Pique318 (21 Aug 2011)

jhegarty said:


> Was he convicted , or given the probation act ?


This is the most important point imo. People often think that Probation is the same as being 'done'


LB25 said:


> I think he was convicted for the last one anyway at least, as in he has a criminal record. !


 Check out more if he got Probation.



PaddyBloggit said:


> ouch ..... it will still hurt trying to make the case to be allowed in.


 Definitely for the US. Judging on the interrogation that a friend of mine had after he won the Green Card Lottery, I think even probation may be a failure to get residency in the US.



csirl said:


> A lot of employers wont employ someone with a chequered past - particularly a drugs conviction.


 I think this is complete rubbish. I've never been the subject of, or known anyone to be the subject of a criminal background check in the private sector. Perhaps in Civil Service or security or childcare then maybe, but engineering ? Nope.



Thirsty said:


> I think if you were my daughter I'd suggest there are plenty more fish in the sea.





csirl said:


> If you were my daughter I'd even be concerned re: your safety as he clearly cant control himself when drinking.


I'd be along the same lines, and I'm not too prissy.
You obviously are a sensible, rational woman. But you're either still in college as he is, or not far away from it, so if you're that age and thinking about long-term future with this guy, and you have concerns then fair enough.
I'd hope that he is mister-absolutely-fantastic as far as you're concerned and that a couple of D 'n' D's and a bit of hash ain't gonna put you off.


----------



## serotoninsid (21 Aug 2011)

SarahMc said:


> He will find it difficult, if not impossible to work in the public sector.


huh?


----------



## bullworth (21 Aug 2011)

does a criminal record for minor crimes become erased after 7 years to a decade if someone has behaved themselves or is that just some misinformation I picked up somewhere ?


----------



## SarahMc (22 Aug 2011)

serotoninsid said:


> huh?



I have been Garda vetted for all positions I have worked for in the public service. I'm not sure if it is universal though.


----------



## choccy (22 Aug 2011)

From your point of view i'd be more concerned that as a student actualy ending up in court for D+D once didn't make him sort himself out , we've all done the studenty partying thing in college but generally don't end up arrested 3 times. he sounds like trouble ( i'm speaking as a mammy) Is he off the drink now ?......if not he sounds like trouble, and even though it may not be easy to do you would be better moving on.


----------



## Nige (23 Aug 2011)

SarahMc said:


> I know you asked about job prospects, but he will also never be able to volunteer coach any children's sports teams or be involved with children or youth clubs, help out with your children's school etc.
> Those 3 convictions will cast a long shadow.


 
He would have to disclose those convictions, but they wouldn't necessarily mean he would not be given clearance to work or volunteer with children.


----------



## Nige (23 Aug 2011)

bullworth said:


> does a criminal record for minor crimes become erased after 7 years to a decade if someone has behaved themselves or is that just some misinformation I picked up somewhere ?


 

there has been draft legislation to this effect for years but it has not (yet) been passed.


----------

